# At last. Horus Heresy Raven Guard - Mor Deythan Strike Squad



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/en-JP/Raven-Guard-Mor-Deythan-Strike-Squad

Sure it's only one unit and they're as overpriced as the rest of the special units are becoming. But I quite like the models. And about time they got at least one unit. Transfers available as well.

http://www.forgeworld.co.uk/en-JP/Raven-Guard-Transfer-Sheet


----------



## venomlust (Feb 9, 2010)

The helmless head looks terrible, imo.


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

So that's £10...for _one_ SM model? I think whoever's in charge of GW's pricing is completely divorced from most peoples' reality.


----------



## Logaan (May 10, 2012)

Crack pipe pricing as usual but damn they are some shexhy miniatures.


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Yeah. Expensive as hell, but I still want a unit of them. Time to start saving again


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Logaan said:


> Crack pipe pricing as usual but damn they are some shexhy miniatures.


My thoughts exactly.


LotN


----------



## Angel of Blood (Aug 18, 2010)

Well I expect nothing less of FW pricing for Heresy models now. The Ultramarine dudes are more than that right?


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Aye, but 'understandable'...I mean if the plastics are coming in the next 2/3 weeks as rumoured, the start up cost of a 30k army will dramatically decrease giving those who are hesitant or even balls-deep more disposable income to spend on special units like the Mor Deythan.

For example, say the average 10 tactical marines will cost £30 in plastic. It currently costs ~£61, so you save £31. Now a Palatine Blade squad costs £33. Even if it goes up to £50 then I still save £14. And that's if I buy one Palatine squad for every 10 tacticals, which I won't. More like 1 Palatine squad for every 30-40 tacticals, so I actually save a lot more.

I understand the back-lash to the prices on their own but taken as a whole, compared to what we have had to pay for a full army in the past, we're still set for a massive discount, so I'm not bothered. Besides, I like the models.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Lovely minis, but nothing special, to be honest you could easily convert normal marines to those guys, and save your self a kidney


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Yeah, the RG shoulder pads are nice, but on the whole a rather drab release. Also, I can't see a force that hunts from the shadows having any kind of white or red markings on their armour. For these guys to be realistic it'd be a black base coat and grey dry brush, and done.


----------



## Deus Mortis (Jun 20, 2009)

Aye, but that's Forge World's interpretation. You can paint them how you like. I wouldn't worry too much.


----------



## the_barwn (Jul 23, 2011)

hmm I wonder how soon after the offical release those rifles will start popping up on SM scouts because they look far superior to the scout rifles


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

As someone already said, lovely models but way overpriced, even by FW standards.


----------

